
The Steve Jobs Movie is Going to be a Disaster - kposehn
http://pandodaily.com/2012/06/02/can-you-handle-the-truth-aaron-sorkins-steve-jobs-movie-is-going-to-be-a-disaster/
======
mindcrime
_Sorkin also said: “I don’t want my fidelity to be to the truth; I want it to
be to storytelling.” Seriously. Sorkin actually said that. He doesn’t care
about the truth._

I'm pretty sure this isn't be marketed as a freakin' documentary, so what's
the problem? It's entertainment people, not history class.

------
Apocryphon
I'd rather see his response to the actual film, when it comes out. Right now
this seems like anti-Sorkin FUD, which while entertaining to read, seems
awfully subjective and dubious.

------
mdonahoe
This is a trolling article. Nothing to see here.

I am corncerned that Ashton won't do a good job. But I was concerned about
Jesse Eisenberg too, and that turned out fine.

~~~
StevenRayOrr
Good point. I've been worried about Kutcher too, but I forgot how much
everyone doubted Eisenberg's ability to play Zuckerberg. Sorkin proved
himself; Eisenberg proved himself; hopefully Kutcher will too.

Thanks for the reminder.

------
jiggy2011
I thought they already made a Steve Jobs movie called "Pirates of Silicon
Valley"?

~~~
pan69
That movie is more about Apple and Microsoft but yeah, there is a lot of focus
on Steve Jobs as the good guy. It's a TV movie and actually quite fun to
watch. I highly recommend it to any one who's interested in Silicon Valley
lore.

------
StevenRayOrr
It seems that we need to have a conversation about truth, art, and the space
between the two. Just because it happened doesn't mean it is worth telling.
Just because it happened doesn't mean that it will sell. Just because it
happened doesn't mean that it is art.

Benjamin Franklin probably didn't do anything with a key and a kite and a
thunderstorm. Did you know? Do you care? It makes a good story so we tell it.
We build the mythology of our heroes (and villains) through the best
narratives that we can construct, not necessarily the most true. Aaron Sorkin
is not a truth-teller; he is a storyteller. His entire purpose is to entertain
and he has a knack for doing just that.[0] Hopefully he manages to do so with
this film, because there are parts of Steve Jobs' life that would do
incredibly well with the Sorkin treatment. Personally, I can't wait. The
author of this piece is not so excited. I have some advice for him: don't
watch it, particularly since you don't seem to know the difference between
biography and story.

[0]: See: _The West Wing, Social Network, A Few Good Men, Moneyball_.

------
hjkl
"It will likely be a good-looking, entertaining disaster..."

If it's good-looking and entertaining, I don't see how it can also be a
disaster. My impression is that the writer is using "disaster" and "not
factually accurate" interchangeably.

